# RECALL for oil pan heater cord



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have two recall notices that came in the mail today. Haven't opened them yet so I don't know what members of my fleet have been flagged.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

got the block heater one yesterday in the mail an it said no parts till sept 15th.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

got the recall in the mail too. I regret paying extra for a block heater and now I have to get it fixed. This car isn't like old school diesels. It starts fine in cold weather.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I was going to add the block heater and even had them order parts until I found out the dealer wanted $500 for the parts and install. Needless to say I nixed that idea, glad I did, you don't need it where I live even in the winter when its down to single digits the CTD starts fine. My SD F-250 gets plugged in below 20 and starts like it's summer time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I have two recall notices that came in the mail today. Haven't opened them yet so I don't know what members of my fleet have been flagged.


Opened the envelopes at breakfast this morning. Oil pan heater cord for the Cruze and key ring for the DTS. Product liability reaches new levels of accountability every day. A shame this level of corporate responsibility doesn't apply to most of the stuff people end up buying at the dollar store, etc.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As Tomco noted and I wrote a few months ago, recalls will become, in our minds, a good thing.
It means the manufacturer has decided, (after all these years) to moniter the product as it ages and step up to the plate and resolve issues on long ago sold units.

Recalls are a result of either poor engineering, cost cutting, or outsourcing.
I am reaching a point of thinking outsourcing is the main culprit, driven by a 'How can we make this cheaper so we can get the contract' mentality.

Time will tell, but at least G.M. is trying, without government intervention, to identify and act on issues that could compromise the safety that the product was intended to provide.

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe this is the recall. 

*Report Receipt Date:* JUL 02, 2014 
*NHTSA Campaign Number:* 14V417000 
*
Component(s):* EQUIPMENT Vehicle MakeModelModel Year(s)

BUICKENCORE2013-2014
BUICKVERANO2013-2014
CHEVROLETCRUZE2013-2014
CHEVROLETSONIC2012-2014

*Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC



*SUMMARY:*
General Motors LLC (GM) is recalling certain model year 2013-2014 Buick Encore all-wheel-drive vehicles manufactured August 23, 2012, to September 9, 2013; Verano vehicles manufactured August 8, 2012, to June 20, 2013; Chevrolet Cruze vehicles manufactured August 7, 2012, to August 16, 2013, and 2012-2014 Chevrolet Sonic vehicles manufactured May 10, 2011, to August 16, 2012 equipped with a Calix oil pan/block heater. In cold temperatures, the insulation on the engine block heater cord can become damaged, allowing the wires to be exposed.

*CONSEQUENCE: 
*Exposed wires increase the risk of electrical shock and personal injury if the cord is handled while it is plugged in.

*REMEDY: 
*GM will notify owners, and dealers will replace the engine oil pan/block heater cord with a new cord that is rated for temperatures of minus 40 degree Celsius. The manufacturer has not yet provided a notification schedule. Owners may contact Buick customer service at 1-800-521-7300 or Chevrolet customer service at 1-800-222-1020. GM's number for this recall is 14257.

Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> got the recall in the mail too. I regret paying extra for a block heater and now I have to get it fixed. This car isn't like old school diesels. It starts fine in cold weather.


I skipped it because the garage where I live now doesn't have electricity and I park in a heated underground garage at work. As years go by though, it may not start as well. Can't hurt to have it.


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

havent gotten this recall notice yet, but im glad that i got the block heater because in Soviet Canada it gets rather cold. heck im surprised my 2012 6.7L cummins starts half the time. shes left out side all year round. man does she get grumpy in the cold lol


----------

